# 40mm LED fans?



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get some good 40mm LED case fans? I'd like more than one color option but if not, that's okay. Gotta be able to ship to the US too...


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

try newegg..or ebay


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Frozencpu has a few starting at 6 bucks one is an led type


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

already tried newegg...they obviously don't have them


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

40mm Blue LED Fan, 2-pin connector, $5


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Alright thanks a lot!


----------

